# What Is A Surge Tank



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw the surge tank mod that some have done and wondered if this was just a way of adding more fresh water capacity to the system?

My 2002 26RS has a 38 gallon fresh tank- anymore than a weekend trip and I have to refill. I see the newer models have gone to bigger fresh tanks, I think 45 gallons. I would like to see Keystone squeeze in 80 gallon tanks. Filling the tank with my 2 five gallon jugs is one of my least favorite camping chores







.

-Matt


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A surge tank, or accumulator, is not to increase your fresh water capacity, but is to reduce your electric pump from cycling. It's pressure buffer. When the surge tank is installed, your pump will run less, but when it does run, it will run longer in order to fill the tank and build up pressure. If you boondock a lot, then you might want to consider installing one. If, on the other hand, you usually have hook ups, don't bother.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Matt

I have installed a surge tank or pressure tank in my TT. It is a relatively easy mod to due and will cost approx. $50. A 2 gal tank will fit neatly under the seat with modifying anything.

Benefits:

Your pump will not cycle everytime someone uses water. This is nice at night when the kids have to go. You can flush without the pump going on. While travelling you can use the water without the pump being turned on. The Surge tank will increase your overall water in your system. For example a 2gal tank will increase your water but not by 2gal. There is a bladder in the tank which ensure a that there is water pressure in your system when the pump is not running. The larger the surge tank the more water in the system the less the pump will cycle. However, when the pump does cycle, it will run for a longer period of time. It will run until the tank is filled and reaches the set pressure.

For me this was a mod worth doing. I am very happy with this mod. There is a thread with step by step instruction. I cannot remember who posted, but it was very easy to do. I also posted pics in the gallery of my mod. To make things even quieter, I surround the pump with 1"SM board.

The system works exactly the same way if your house is on a well.

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea- this will go on my mod list for the summer.

Thanks guys







!

-Matt


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. I think I'll tackle this mod soon.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I installed a 2-3 gal tank, and it works great. The pump cycles every once in a while, but you can flush, wash your face, brush your teeth etc. in silence.

I think you can get a massive 5 gal tank, which would increase your overall capacity a bit, but you'll have to find a spot to install it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On my 28rss a 5 gallon tank fit very nicely under the dinette seat. See picture below.


----------

